# MOLDY meat??



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I just received some venison trim from my co-op. Never having ordered "trim" of any kind before, I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was just a bunch of meat-heavy bones. Whoo hoo!! 

Unfortunately, the quality was less than stellar. I found mold on a few pieces!! I threw the moldy ones I found away. But am concerned about spores or pieces that I missed.

Now, I'm perfectly fine feeding old SLIMY meat. But outright MOLD?? What do you guys think?

Also, did any of my fellow co-opers end up with moldy venison trim? Or am I special?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Um...you didn't pay for it did you?

I don't think I'd throw moldy meat away...but I don't have any experience with it either...I think it would really depend on what the mold looked like. What did the mold look like?

Some molds are just slimey and not fluffy like you'd think....mold is everywhere!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I paid for it. But it was a really good price!

It was fuzzy blackish mold. Wish I would have taken pictures. I'm definitely keeping them in the freezer for the next month or so. If I find another one with mold on it when I thaw them, I'll take a pic.

Frustrating!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mouldy.....i give you credit for feeding slimy...but mouldy? really?

wow.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I threw the moldy ones I found away.


She said she threw the moldy ones away. I wouldn't feed moldy ones either....ewwww! :tongue:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I thought it was okay? I read somewhere that green meat was fine for dogs????
Wasn't in a thread about meat age?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, green meat is okay.....but moldy meat? I mean this meat had actual black mold growing. It was fuzzy....

I'll feed stinky meat. I'll feed meat that's a bit green. I don't think I would be able to feed fuzzy moldy meat. Gag!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie ate green ground beef for breakfast.
But even then, not sure I'd feel fuzzy mold meat?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not sure Richelle but the venison trim I got had good red meat and bone, mostly bone but that is exactly what the posts said in the messages, you just have to read them all that pertain to the database your ordering from. Did you leave yours out too long? Mine was picked up on Friday, sat in the garage overnite and then the dogs got some, they devoured them. My husband packaged them all in bags, and back in the freezer they went.
Remember this is unprocessed, and things can turn alot quicker than processed meat. But I would just email the OP directly and ask about any problems that might have come up with moldy trim.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I'm not sure Richelle but the venison trim I got had good red meat and bone, mostly bone but that is exactly what the posts said in the messages, you just have to read them all that pertain to the database your ordering from. Did you leave yours out too long? Mine was picked up on Friday, sat in the garage overnite and then the dogs got some, they devoured them. My husband packaged them all in bags, and back in the freezer they went.
> Remember this is unprocessed, and things can turn alot quicker than processed meat. But I would just email the OP directly and ask about any problems that might have come up with moldy trim.


Sounds like our orders both followed the same no-refrigeration schedule. 

I'm pretty bummed because the cuts that I received were awesome except for the mold. They look like some great rec bones. 

Eh, I'll just inspect them really well as I give them to Ania. I will NOT give her any with visible mold on them even though I know that mold IS everywhere.

Unless anyone can think of a reason NOT to feed them.... ANyone else with mold experience?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Last night I pulled out of the freezer a bag of the bones for the dogs to have today, so they sat in the sink overnite. I didn't pay any attention to what they looked like as I had my hands full of food.

This morning I got a better look at the bones and I'm wondering if the dark spots you might think are mold are actually really very dark, dark blood.? Mine are almost black to the point it is ebon in color. Just a thought. They are sparsely spread out on pieces.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i can't think of a reason not to give them the food, other than i would not feed them mine mouldy food....

i have it in my head that a newly transitioned dog isn't transitioned for at least the first year, at least, not totally...

so the ten year old frozen i forgot about it food and the mould and green slime....i simply cannot do it and i cannot give you a reason not to....other than the human ones...

although there are steak houses that age their beef until it is encrusted with a green mould and then broil it.....but that's cooked, not raw....and it's for humans.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

It was FOR SURE mold. The edges were a bit crispy, and that's fine by me. But what I saw on at least 5 of the pieces was black fuzzy mold.

I think I'll try 'em out. Definitely not the ones with visible mold on them. But the rest of them. I mean, I've had moldy bread where I've cut the mold off and eaten it. Also cheese. So hopefully it'll be okay.

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------

